# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Какой программой для записи оптических дисков вы пользуетесь?

## eAdmiralov

Какой программой для записи оптических дисков вы пользуетесь?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## 1205

Nero 8. Нравится многофункциональностью, много приложений для разных задач входит в этот комплект. Раньше был еще Alcohol 120%, но он очень неблаготворно действовал на мою систему. Пришлось полностью удалить.

----------


## Keper

CDBurnerXP
программа небольшая, простая и бесплатная, есть все нужные функции. Везде ей пользуюсь, ставлю другим. Никто пока не жаловался.
Минус: просит минимум Net Frameworks 2.0

----------


## Surfer

Nero 6.6.1.4, выше были какие-то неудачные релизы.
И алкоголь иногда  :Smiley:

----------


## Shark

Nero 7. Полёт нормальный....

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Small CD-Writer чаще всего, изредко неркой.

----------


## Kinneas

Если честно, k3b - у меня как-то последнее время неприязнь развилась к поиску всякого рода кряков, кеигенов и т.п., поэтому не Nero. Хотя, конечно, это все еще и от лени - я уверен что есть достаточное количество бесплатных программ для записи CD/DVD, кроме k3b.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

А я пользуюсь стандартной писалкой XP, и аудиодиски пишу через Виндовский медиаплееер.

----------


## Wayfarer

Ashampoo Burning Studio, просто и со вкусом.

----------


## Quazar

а где Ashampoo Burning Studio?

----------


## eAdmiralov

> а где Ashampoo Burning Studio?


Вариант "Другой".

----------


## Stec

Nero 8 вполне устраивает.

----------


## pavelzmej

nero6 - пользовался недолго,хотя для любителей оной не надо пытаться выше шестой версии прыгать,семерка задержалась на пару дней,восьмую версию ставте ,если любите две операционки - поначалу все классно и радостно,потом крокодиловы слезки польются.alkohol ?тормоз !
нормальный вариант - ashampo,не делает лишних движений и прост в управлении,его сейчас и использую.

----------


## anatol81n

стандартные писалки ХР/виста

----------


## Groft

хм... жалко, что можно выбиарть только что-то одно  :Sad: 
я например пользуюсь nero, cdwhriter, а если нужно быстро загнать на сд что-то, то могу и из под винды записать :Wink:

----------


## Белый Сокол

Nero 6 - более легкий по сравнению с последующими версиями, не так сильно грузит мою машинку при записи, глюки, конечно, есть, но они есть в каждом приложении)

----------


## Muffler

CDBurnerXP

----------


## 2nd

v6  Nero

----------


## Bratez

> Nero 6 - ... глюки, конечно, есть


Какие?

Imho, Nero 6.6 - идеал, _and nothing else matters!_ (c).

----------


## senyak

Неро 8. Почему Неро? Привычка

----------


## TANUKI

> а где Ashampoo Burning Studio?


Вот-вот! Отличная штука, я ее юзаю. Только одна проблема - отображает объем оставшегося места на диске не в процентах или какой-то точное доле, а с помощью невнятной линейки  :Sad:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-с недавнего времени пользую *CyberLink DVD Suite*, поначалу вынужденно, а по мере более детального знакомства всё с большим и большим удовольствием... очень даже приличный набор софта...

----------


## rayoflight

ImgBurn для записи DVD Video на двухслойные болванки DVR+R DL,ну а Nero 8 для всего остального.

----------


## UFANych

imgburn, cdrtools/cdrtfe portable
на работе deepburner, small cd writer

----------


## sergey888

В основном Ashampoo Burning Studio 7 и очень редко Alcohol 120%

----------


## pROCKrammer

CDBurnerXP -это прога просто супер! вот жаль что K3B нет длявинды а так бы ею бы пользовался

----------


## sergey888

А я сегодня перешел на Ashampoo Burning Studio 8 с 7й версии. Один минус, в программе нет русского языка. Долго думал какой язык установить, английский или болгарский. Но на болгарском все значительно проще понять, можно сказать почти русский.

----------


## Wayfarer

> А я сегодня перешел на Ashampoo Burning Studio 8 с 7й версии. Один минус, в программе нет русского языка.


Есть официальный файл русификации для 8ки
http://www.ashampoo.com/frontend_ima...tudio_8_RU.zip
Нужно скопировать файлы в папку lang, но...у многих пользователей почемуто совершенно не русифицирует мордочку, только Лэйбл дизайнера :Smiley: Надеюсь, вам повезет.

----------


## ISO

Стандартная программа для записи в WinХР.

----------


## TANUKI

А кто посоветует хорошую писалку типа Ашампу, только что бы там остаток места отображался в Мб, а не черточками. А то приходится наугад добавлять файл, а потом удалять если не поместился - неудобно очень  :Sad:

----------


## лёсик_

Nero8 микро. ничего лишнего,тока запись.

----------


## sergey888

Еще с пол года назад я бы сказал что запись на диски это единственный способ хранения информации. Но за последнее время так подешевели внешние жесткие диски, что в некоторых случаях держать на них информацию становится выгоднее чем записывать на диски.
Конечно комментарий не совсем в тему но он косвенно затрагивает ее. Я редко сейчас пользуюсь программой для записи дисков и все больше храню на внешних жестких дисках. 
И при таких темпах, скоро запись на диски уйдет в прошлое.

----------


## TANUKI

> И при таких темпах, скоро запись на диски уйдет в прошлое.


Ну у меня обычный телек и обычный ДВД-юк, так что для киносеанса болванки пока незаменимы для меня  :Wink:

----------


## sergey888

> Ну у меня обычный телек и обычный ДВД-юк, так что для киносеанса болванки пока незаменимы для меня


 Вообщето это не зависит. Кто выбирал ДВД-юк с умом, брал с возможностью подключения через USB. У меня ДВД к телевизору из самых дешевых и уже достаточно давно, но я смотрю фильмы только через флешку. Хотя давно понятие относительное, когда-то может и небыло USB подключений да и сейчас они есть не на каждом ДВД.

----------


## HoaX

iso еще удобно писать маленькой консольной cdburn

----------


## SpitefuL

Ashampoo Burning Studio 7.0 - Просто и удобно. 
До этого пользовался Nero 6-8 версии.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

VSO Copy to DVD,
иногда Nero - но она слишком тормозит

----------


## Driver

k3b  :Smiley:

----------


## искандер

Nero 6, вроде неплохая программа.

----------


## Nickolas

Nero 7

----------


## senyak

Ashampoo Burning Studio 8. Удобная, красивая, функциональная

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelP

CDburnerXP
очень удобная бесплатная программка на русском языке! Выполняет все функции того же nero, при этом не обвешана лишним жиром.

----------


## Damien

UsefulUtils Discs Studio (UUDS)
FREE

дистрибутив/архив - всего 586.32 кБ
Модных фич - кодирование видео, создание этикеток/шаблонов - нет и, думаю, не появится.

----------


## Matias

ImgBurn.

----------


## iwon

Ashampoo Burning Studio

----------


## tmvs

Алкоголем раньше пользовался. Сейчас надобность в записи дисков отпала.

----------


## servicebel

Nero Burning ROM

----------

